# Spares??



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hi any recommendations as to who to ask for Hymer parts now Brownhills is apparently beyond the pale.

Dick


----------



## Hymervanman (Aug 20, 2010)

Brownhills at Newark are still parts agents for the next 2 years. I obtained a few bits over the phone from them- qoute your build no and they had the van's records from the now defunct Preston branch. They had the said items in stock and were posted out next day. They also sell on ebay as hymeruk and list some bits there.


----------



## PaulKershaw (Jan 20, 2012)

Glandwr said:


> Hi any recommendations as to who to ask for Hymer parts now Brownhills is apparently beyond the pale.
> 
> Dick


Any of these official Hymer dealers can supply genuine Hymer parts and using your Hymer serial number all dealers will have your vehicle details. Brownhills will remain service and parts dealers for two years and there will be two more new dealer anouncements over the next few weeks.
Hope this helps.
Paul 
BH17 7DB Poole, Dorset, Automotive Leisure Ltd. (Eriba) 
DL2 2XZ Darlington, County Durham Kimberley Caravans 
EH54 8BA Deans, Livingston, West Lothian Knowepark Caravans Ltd. 
EH55 8NF West Calder JANDI (Eriba) 
HD4 5NU Huddersfield Lowdham Outdoor Leisureworld Ltd. 
NG14 7ES Nottingham Lowdham Leisureworld 
NG24 2EA Newark Brownhills Motorhomes (Newark) Ltd. 
TA9 4EX Somerset Highbridge Caravan Centre Ltd 
TF7 4QR Telford Shropshire Travelworld


----------

